

The Cure to our Economic Problems - fraXis
http://blogmaverick.com/2012/09/17/the-cure-to-our-economic-problems-2/

======
pjscott
> The impact of tax rates on productivity and development is something
> economists masterbate about, enterpreneurs don’t waste their time thinking
> about it. We have business to do.

It affects your ability to raise money, and the terms you'll be able to get.
That's something that actually does matter.

> Instead of bitching at each other, could one Presidential candidate please
> show even the least bit of leadership and character and stand up for and
> encourage the entrepreneurs in this country ?

Do you have any concrete proposals for how to do this, or would you just like
politicians to pay lip service to your pet cause?

------
gregsq
Libertarian I'd guess. I don't recall entrepreneurs being restricted over the
past decade or so. In fact, I was under the impression that certain classes of
entrepreneurs, well educated and drawn to financial services in particular,
had worked like mad.

In any case, while this nirvana is being built from the rubble of excess debt,
I hope that governments are at least effective at ensuring some mitigation for
those at risk of losing their depreciated assets; like their homes.

What kind of entrepreneur?

